# 2nd go at iui...



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello,
  2nd go at iui being basted tomorrow. Really looking forward to it, feeling really positive  . As It should of worked 1st time. gyne was quite shocked  it didn't work. But I really think it was down to me being very stupid,   too many late nights  and going out drinking  a bit too much I was trying soooo hard to forget about  2ww I just hit the self distrucked button.  I now know it should of happend 1st time round and deeply regret my actions   of last time round. So I've been very good  ate loads of good food  no alcohol and plenty of sleep  That's why I'm so positive it is going to work..   
                                                          The Mouse Xx


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

GOOD LUCK MARSHA!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Best of luck Marsha    

Minkey x


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Hope all went well today!! I had my first IUI today and everything went OK now officially on 2ww. Test date 4th October. Love Melanie


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hope all goes well for you Melanie, Yes my basting went well, back home now in PJ's feeling a bit sorry for myself. Felt like this the 1st time I had iui, will feel better by tomorrow  My gyne was very busy today there was 3 of us having it done today so I'm hoping it will be a hat trick or 3rd time lucky  
                                    Love The Mouse xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Marsha Mouse I hope it is a lucky basting for you.       You will feel better again and you've made a really inspiring effort to look after your body so well. What a star.   
Good luck honey.
Perky


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hiya Melanie, Marsha My second go at IUI was on Friday the 19th also    

I have just had my second IUI after my first failed one. I felt absolutely gutted after the first one didn't work because I'm 37 and well aware of my biological clock ticking.

I have pco and one blocked tube so it means we can only go ahead if I have an egg developing on the left side.

At the moment it is every other month. This was my month. Yippie  

This month I had such a positive instinctive feeling that this would be the month so after my 2 IUI last Friday 16th I am trying to keep myself occupied in the meantime. 

My Husbands sperm count was 20 mil and the sample was very cloudy which is good. But the first time it was 60 mil and still it didn't work. Still I am trying to stay positive. 

I had a hot bath a day or two after my last one and then found out it was one of the worst things to do. My period was a bit strange so in the back of my mind I keep thinking I messed up bigtime! 

Anyway I keep my fingers crossed. I can't help thinking it is not going to happen to me but I desperately want it to. I waited all my life for the man of my dreams which somehow I now have so this would definitely be the icing on the cake with a big fat cherry on top.  

Thank you all for being my secret support and sharing your stories. It is nice to know there is annoymouse support out there. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me and I will update you all.

I am going on holiday on the 2nd and it will be my Husbands Birthday. How good a present would that be. Also my friend has just found out she is pregnant naturally after trying for 8 years, 4 years longer than me. It would be so fantastic to be pregnant together.

Anyway; take care of you all. It's always good to hear good New.
Love n hugs


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Girlie's
    Hope all of you are well.Lollie welcome...  Will keep fingers crossed for you. It is a very hard time on the 2ww, but must stay positive       
  I've got such a long wait ahead of me, only on day 2 of a 2.
                                                      Lots of love 
                                                    The mouse xx


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Marsha. 

I will keep my fingers & toes crossed for both you and Melanie.   

Melanie; you are 3 days behind me. I will keep a look out for your postings.

Positive, happy baby vibes coming your way...

Big hug   


PS. What does AF mean? Sorry I'm new so a bit


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

honeybunney...AF means Auntie Flow..the dreaded and evil period!!! And dont worry when i first joined i had to ask what BMS was - Baby making sex...

Good luck on your 2ww hun x


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

loobylu your a gem 

I hadn't got around to BMS yet. I would've had to ask for the meaning of that one also. So you have killed two birds with one stone.

Thank you very much. It saves me lots of time in which I would be siting scratching my head, making up possible meanings which can be hilarious.

Big Hug

 


loobylu said:


> honeybunney...AF means Auntie Flow..the dreaded and evil period!!! And dont worry when i first joined i had to ask what BMS was - Baby making sex...
> 
> Good luck on your 2ww hun x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh now I know what bms is. I thought it was a test...

Perky


----------

